# Tips on moving large Logs???



## English Oak

Hi guys, 

I am always getting offered wood, but as I only drive a motobike and a small car, shifting logs around to be milled is sometime abit of a problem. So I turn down loads of stuff which is very annoying. Does anyone know of any tips or hits on moving large logs around (i.e 20" +)? 

Thanks 
Tom


----------



## Wismer

What about a log peavey or a cant hook? google either and you will get an idea of what they are, if you don't already.

Also maybe some type of hand winch?


----------



## Ianab

Would a log arch help?

Something like http://www.futureforestry.com/forestry/products/atv/images.html

They can be made in various sizes, from hand pulled, to ones that are dragged by a D8 dozer. But they will let a machine (or person) drag a much heavier log would otherwise be possible.

Cheers

Ian


----------



## IndyIan

If you don't have a peavey you should get one. They are essential to roll and position large logs. 

I assume your question is about moving logs from place to place. A 20" log 8 or 9' long isn't really that heavy so any kind of low, light trailer you can roll a log up some boards onto should work. I have a friend that tows a boat using a Toyota Echo (Yaris in the UK I think) so if you can buy a hitch for your car you can tow a 20" log. 
Ian


----------



## Adkpk

Moving a log is on my top two list of things that are taken for granted. Moving a boulder, you think right away, that's going to be hard. But moving a log is like, oh ya, I can get that here, until you go to move it then your faced with the reality. They are heavy ruther muckers. They flip end over end if you can get at least one end over your head. The cant hook is great for rolling. Come along for pulling or a winch. Over the road, well I haven't figured a way. And I have a dump truck and a few trailers. The truck and trailers can haul logs but they have to lifted to the bed. And lift off. The log arch looks like a great tool but the expense puts it off my list. 
Good luck, English, and let us know how you get it done.


----------



## Railomatic

English Oak said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am always getting offered wood, but as I only drive a motobike and a small car, shifting logs around to be milled is sometime abit of a problem. So I turn down loads of stuff which is very annoying. Does anyone know of any tips or hits on moving large logs around (i.e 20" +)?
> 
> Thanks
> Tom



If I have a log of 24" or so and cannot get near the log with my band mill, I now have a petrol driven winch to help drag it towards the cutting place, see

http://www.ryderswinch.co.uk/product.asp?pgid=18&prodid=87&catid=84

The set up can pull a straight ton and more if you double or treble up, well worth the money if you need to move a big walnut or similar.

There is also a wire rope winch made by Bluebird Italy see pictures att.


----------



## infomet

Do you have a link to Bluebird?


----------



## Railomatic

infomet said:


> Do you have a link to Bluebird?



http://www.bluebirdind.com/


----------



## English Oak

Thanks for all this info, is really good. I think a good cant hook and I'll start saving for a medium sized winch. I'm quite new to all this as i'm only 23, so any advice is great. I will post some pics at the weekend of some of the logs I've cut up.
thanks 
Tom


----------



## A. Stanton

English Oak said:


> Thanks for all this info, is really good. I think a good cant hook and I'll start saving for a medium sized winch. I'm quite new to all this as i'm only 23, so any advice is great. I will post some pics at the weekend of some of the logs I've cut up.
> thanks
> Tom



Save yourself some $ and only buy from a company out of Tolland, CT named Logrite. I just bought one of their peavey's with a stand. These puppies are indestructable and warrantied for life. The whole shang-bang will cost you about $130, but it will be the best money you ever spent.


----------



## hardhat

Ford 555 Front end loader/backhoe with clamshell bucket.

With this setup, I can pick up a 14 ft 20" log in the front bucket and gently set it down on my support posts for milling.

Works great

Larry


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr

Takeuchi TL140 w/ grapel bucket does it for me.

4000lb logs are a breeze.


----------



## Adkpk

aggiewoodbutchr said:


> Takeuchi TL140 w/ grapel bucket does it for me.
> 
> 4000lb logs are a breeze.



Bragging?


----------



## MJR

I once made the mistake asking about big logs. On my land a 24" log is big and a 28" is huge. To most people making a living off the forest these numbers are very small. Following is how I move my little logs on my flat land. 
I have an old metal stand I place over the top of the log with a boat winch on top of it. I raise one end of the log up. With my ATV I back up the four wheel wagon (looks like a little hay wagon - Northern Tool $249.00 and holds 2000lbs). I then pull the log onto the wagon with a come-a-long. This process does not take long. I can do it by myself safely.
Don't forget, you can make a big log small. You can't make a small log big. For your big stuff for now, try quartering it were it sits and then move it. Good luck.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Here's one of the ways i deal with big logs...






It's nice for loading them on the mill too, like this 20' 6" blk. Cherry...






Rob


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr

Adrpk said:


> Bragging?



Just a bit.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr

Sawyer Rob said:


> Here's one of the ways i deal with big logs...
> 
> 
> Rob



How much can you lift with that rig?


----------



## Sawyer Rob

> How much can you lift with that rig?



It's rated for 3,650 pounds but the best part is, it will go down the road at 22 mph to get those logs or maybe some firewood that's a few miles away...

Rob


----------



## lostcoastland

you just gotta think like an old timer...they used to leave a standing tree and rig it to yard and load logs with animals and ropes...nowoadays if somebody wants to do something theres a damn product you NEED!! ooooooooohhooooumpkin2: But you dont need all that...everthing you need is around you you just have to have the time..a plan..and extra time and money when it takes longer than you expected...im in the same boat of masterign the art of turning a fallen tree into a house somewhere...it'll happen because i went and sold my motorcycle and car when i was 17 and bought a old ass truck ....of course it's a sacrafice but before you know it you'll have to trucks ...maybe even one big enough to pull a trailer....i'd say go big...i have a toyota 2wd for going out and doing residential tree trimming....then clean ups and hauling...winching..skidding with my 86 4x4 ford turbo diesel......my suggestions are get your rigging figured out and have a buddy with a full size truck rent a dump trailer or tie down to a flat bed...and use a tree to winch up logs and back the trailer under...or jack up a log if theres no trees and get a come along.....All of this rigging is absolutly crucial .....but useless without the knoledge to do it:newbie:


----------



## bobbobbobbob

well while you're at it how would you suggest moving really big logs 60" plus without the benefit of a tractor/himac/skidder? there's just me & my station wagon and a more than enough determination (read:stubbornness) to get it it home by hook or by crook. I'm always looking for the ways and means to make my life a tad easier.


----------



## Runknpap

Best thing I ever bought. Well one of them. A 4500lb superwinch. For 200 Bucks


----------



## bobbobbobbob

so here's me thinking thats a lovely bit of kit!
the last couple of logs i collected = 6 tns & 12 tns (metric) both oak
i won't even hazard a guess at lbs!
got these home with the help of a friend with a teleporter.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

bobbobbobbob said:


> got these home with the help of a friend with a teleporter.
> View attachment 422466



Haha. Beam me up Scotty!


----------



## Dave Boyt

Go with MJR's suggestion to quarter the log with a chain saw. You need to get the big log down to a weight that you can safely move on the road-- or find a friend with the right equipment. Even if you can load the 60" log on a trailer and pull it, stopping can be problematic, unless you're set up with electric trailer brakes. I use a chain saw powered Lewis winch to load the big stuff, and it has never let me down!


----------



## kimosawboy

You can move a 60" relativly easily, block tackle/log tripod.... then onto a 10-15k trailer...The question is what are you going to do with it once its moved?? Most mills will be to small. If you are going to mill it yourself why not do it where its at? Or maybe just whack it up into more manageable slabs???

G Vavra


----------



## bobbobbobbob

I spend the winters collecting logs and when I have enough to keep the miller busy for a day or so I give him a call. I try and slab enough timber to cover my orders for the following 6 to 8 months. The next stop is into the kiln for the furniture timber and the balance goes into the drying shed until needed.


----------



## Yellowbeard

kimosawboy said:


> You can move a 60" relativly easily, block tackle/log tripod.... then onto a 10-15k trailer...The question is what are you going to do with it once its moved?? Most mills will be to small. If you are going to mill it yourself why not do it where its at? Or maybe just whack it up into more manageable slabs???
> 
> G Vavra



Whack it up into slabs on-site and then haul a few away at a time with my Toyota is usually my plan...


----------



## Yellowbeard

Dave Boyt: Do you know a kiln around our parts that will take small/odd sized stuff? I've got some big stuff coming along and am building a new house this fall (hopefully - if the finances work out). Wife wants a big table and I need to get some of this stuff dried enough to build with.


----------



## bobbobbobbob

I spent yesterday milling my logs, we used a Log Logic portable bandmill and ended up with an abundance of oak planks with lovely grain. 1" and 2" for furniture and 7" for turning


----------

